# looking for advice on form



## rww1977 (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm looking for some critiquing of my form. Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated. From the pictures I am wondering if my DL may be a touch long? It's a 29" bow, but I shoot basically off of the riser so I'm wondering if removing the grip might have me too stretched out? Hoping to get some good feedback from some of you. I've shot a bow for a while, mostly hunting and some 3D, but I am really wanting to expand on my knowledge and hopefully improve my shooting ability. Thanks 






























p.s it's my first attempt at posting pictures so I hope they turn out ok


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

dl. looks good. form is not bad what i do see is a little too much hand in the bow, and the release is to long.


----------



## rww1977 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks Mike. I posted the same thread in another forum and all the responses there mention my grip too. I'm gonna play with that some and see what I can come up with. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

you are welcome


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

This helped my grip a lot, along with having a knowledgable archer observe a few shots.

http://www.bowtube.com/media/6/Get_A_Grip/


----------



## rww1977 (Sep 23, 2012)

thanks for the link Rick.


----------

